# WTB: Delta Rocket Ray headlight



## bdt91 (Jan 20, 2014)

WTB: Delta Rocket Ray headlight to use on an original Monark-built early 50's Western Flyer Deluxe.  I don't need anything mint as the bike has original paint etc.  Please PM me with what you have and your price...Thanks!!  Bicycle looks like the attached photo, but not quite as nice.


----------



## bdt91 (Jan 24, 2014)

*WTB OR TRADE for Delta Rocket Ray...*

I have a really nice Delta Winner headlight with original box and directions...if anyone is interested in trading a Rocket Ray...let me know what YOU have! Here are a couple pics of the Winner light:


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2014)

..never mind, it was a delta horn..... I gotta read better. See, my eyes ARE fried!


----------



## Mybluevw (Jan 24, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I guess you missed this one... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vntg-Bicycl...sMgL2pY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_720wt_1153



That one was a horn...wouldn't do you much good to honk in the dark (Unless you are into that sort of thing)


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2014)

Mybluevw said:


> That one was a horn...wouldn't do you much good to honk in the dark (Unless you are into that sort of thing)




..naa, that's just for ship's in the fog....


----------



## bdt91 (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh I fell for the same thing, guys....thought it was a headlight myself when the auction was going!


----------



## bdt91 (Jan 27, 2014)

Anyone??  Anyone have a Rocket Ray they will sell outright ...or trade for a nice Delta Winner light?


----------

